
Medialets Launches iPhone Ad Platform: Think DoubleClick for iPhone Apps - terpua
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/medialets_launches_think_doubleclick_for_iphone_apps.php
======
lpgauth
I can't wait to see what the market will look like when the appstore will
open.

I have been developing a similar analytic framework for internal purpose and I
am anxious to see some numbers. Should be like facebook applications when they
released the platform.

